# Intoducing the roo to hens



## BootedBantam

Sorry if this is a repeat question, but running out of time. How do I introduce new hens to roo? Do I wait until they settle in their new home, or just let nature take it's course? The hens will be in the coop, while he lives on the porch. I was planning on leaving coop door open and see what happens. Getting nervous!!


----------



## kejmack

When I need to introduce new chickens to my flock, I do it at night. After they have all gone to bed, I take the new chicken and put them in the coop. It seems that they all wake up in the morning and accept the newcomer more readily. Of course, they still need to work out their "pecking order" but generally things work out smoothly.


----------



## BootedBantam

Waiting on a girl to get home from sheep show to call with chickens...waiting on pins and needles!! Spent $46 on permit, $43 on layer pellets, scratch, and waterbowl. My man is gonna have a fit when he finds out how much I spent today!! Have to go clean house, plan an awesome dinner, ( so he don't freak ) and prepare for my chickens....Thank you everyone for being so helpful. Pics up when I get them!!


Oh yeah, my daughter says to me this morning "Mom, why are we getting two chickens? We just had two parakeets die on us, why are you getting more birds?"

These chickens are bigger honey and they are gonna make mommy happy!!


----------



## hollyosborn

yall are nice, i throw them in the coop and yell SURVIVEEEEEEE.. ITS A GAME>> winner gets corn!.. hahaha


----------



## Energyvet

Does Man have a name? Or is he just Man?


----------



## Roslyn

You really want to do it slowly. I would put the one chicken so that they can see each other, but with chicken wire between them, so they can't fight. I would keep them that way for 5 to 7 days so they can see each other and talk and then let them together. This way they will work things out with words and there will be less blood.

Chickens can make a LOT of blood!!


----------



## BootedBantam

I shall call him man for now...he doesn't want me giving out too much info. He calls himself my man, that's why I say it like that. LOL Hen girl never called, so no hens yet. 

Blood doesn't bother me, pen hecking is nature, natural selection. Not thrilled, never seen it?


----------



## Energyvet

I saw a crowded pen, when I was a kid. One little poult was being pecked non-stop. They were going for blood. I was around 8 or 9 I guess. It was terrible. I'll never forget how bad I felt but I was a kid and they weren't my chickens.


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

I still think one rooster and a harem of hens can be introduced easily by just putting them together. He is just going to show his dominance by ruling the roost. After all he is just a man and will be interested in only one thing. ;-)


----------



## cindy

I add all newcomers slowly.....in a separate pen then after about 3 weeks of seeing each other I put the new ones in the coop after the others are in for the evening.
its worked out well for me.


----------



## BootedBantam

Oh, I know I have a horny rooster sitting on my front porch. I cleaned out the shed and put in a small dog kennel to throw him in if he starts crowing like a madmen again. (rooster witness relocation) I tried to explain to him that he is going to have wait a little bit longer for the girls. Poor roo!! 

I have also heard every rooster joke there is from my friends and man. I have a friend who comments roo crap everytime I post on facebook, he turns the words around. My man is kinda funny, too. Every time I mention the roo, he says You mean the the cock., right. Men? I think the only reason I get to keep the roo is so he can hear himself say the word.....anyhoo, need to go make some calls, still haven't got hens!!

~ confessions of a clueless chicken lady  ~


----------



## BootedBantam

Found someone who had beautiful birds, worth the drive. Got a little chicken 101 advice, truely enjoyed the visit. Came home with two Blue Splash Bantams. Turns out that is what my roo is. If I had room, I would have gotten a flock!! here are the pics of the arrival. It was beautiful to watch, the white one is in love with him, following him around...they are cooing and so loveable! Happy Chicken Mom!


----------



## BootedBantam

chicken love


----------



## Energyvet

Oh, you did well! Horray for the happy trio. And Outlaw is totally taken with his new friends. Chickens are meant to have friends.


----------



## BootedBantam

Family photo


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman

Beautiful family


----------



## Energyvet

You must be beside yourself with happiness. Good for you and Outlaw. Oh and that man too. Lol


----------



## cogburn

That's great !! He looks tickled. Congrats to the both of you..


----------



## BootedBantam

Thank you everyone. What a beautiful today at "The Outlaw's Hideout" They all bonded instantly, and it did not take him long to get his roo time. Came out after dinner and saw National Geographic at its finest!! They are all nesting together in the top bunk, dang adorable!! The things I have done for this rooster!! I understand chicken love now and why some people spoil these little adorable chickens!


----------



## teddy

I free range with a roost. I have a second cage for the chicks. Once they get feathers I turn them out after dawn. At dusk they came back to the cage. When they got big enough I kept the cage door closed at dusk. The first night they went right to the main flocks roost and jump right in with no fear. All I had to do is close the door. I have 5 roost bars. The hens kicked them off of the bar. But the rooster just let them stay. But my morning they were part of the main flock.


----------



## Energyvet

Very nice story Teddy. Some humans could take a lesson from that tale. Looks like there's plenty for everyone. Thanks for that nice picture. Chickens need friends.


----------



## BootedBantam

I actually got some sleep, well everyone slept in!! Outlaw did not crow till 7:30 am and it was a little crowing session. He crowed all labor day week-end!! Learned a lot, too. New chicken word for the day grandfather laws. Oh and I am a smidgen away from the other zone. My morning with all the dogs going out went well, too, well except for the coffee spilled all down my arm.......


----------



## BootedBantam

Settling in well, think Outlaw was thanking or flirting with me this morning. He also let the girls eat first. A squirrel came down to check the garden and he didn't like it, made a sound I have never heard from him before. The girls hudlled under him and he scared the squirrel away. Too cute!


----------



## BootedBantam

Great day at The Outlaw's Hideout. They are truely beautiful to watch. They follow him around, he sits by the gate to outfront like he wants to take the girls out there, but not yet, I want them used the backyard first......I dug up and pulled last of corn...worms for chickens and bugs! Outlaw helps me get them in the coop, when he see me trying to get them in, he rounds them up and right into cage!! That's chicken Love!


----------



## Energyvet

I got my coop and run today. I am beside myself with joy.


----------



## cogburn

Congrats !!


----------



## BootedBantam

First dirt bath


----------



## Energyvet

I'm a little ashamed its not as nice as some I've seen, but it's mine and now I can move along on my path. It's a place to start. Build your house on a rock says Baron Baptiste. And so i shall.

It not even out of the box yet. Lol


----------



## BootedBantam

Happy for you and thank you for all your help. Excited to watch our families grow!


----------



## Energyvet

My son has named it Coop d'état.


----------



## BootedBantam

It certainly did turn out to be a happy ending for Outlaw ~ my rescue roo.....Here is one more pic. I am journaling at home about my experience with this roo. I will post it when I am done.


----------



## Energyvet

They look like a group now. Can't wait til Spring when you have little ones.


----------



## BootedBantam

The best part was reclaiming my porch this week-end. Front yard looks awesome, no more roo outfront. I must have looked like a crazy person with that roo outfront, but Oh well. My morning coffee just got two times sweeter. Love my new family and thanks for the support and encouragement.


----------



## BootedBantam

My daughter bonding with Shakti


----------



## Energyvet

I would frame that! What a lovely memory. What a beautiful child. 

Here is one of my son wearing a chicken hat.


----------



## camel934

Energyvet, I really like the coop you got! I was thinking of getting one almost exactly like that


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks camel! I just ordered it from Sams club. Coop with run and added extended run with shipping was just $300. My only concern is that it's kinda small. I look at that as a positive though cause I could easily have too many. I have 7 cats, 3 dogs and a parrot. I could easily have too many chickens. And I want every breed! Lol. So this is perfect for me. I'm waiting for my son to come home from college to build it with me. We call it "Coop d'etat". 

Also, I didn't realize you and I are fairly close. I'm in Monmouth County NJ. I think we are about 3-4 hours away, maybe closer.


----------



## BootedBantam

My best friend and sister live in NJ. Plan to visit next year. And Man said I could put up his photo. Look at him, he's awesome with the chickens.


----------



## TinyHouse

A man with a chicken on his arm and a smile on his face. Gotta love it! He's definitely a "keeper".


----------



## camel934

Energyvet, I think we are further than you think. I am in western PA...probably a 5-6 HR drive, but I could be wrong. I did basic training at Ft Dix!


----------



## Energyvet

I'm very near Fort Monmouth - obviously. I used to drive to Ohio as an undergraduate. Yes, PA is a very long state to drive through although pretty drive with hills and trees. Well, I was hoping we were neighbors. Easy come ....

Booty, Man looks like a very pleasant man. He will look very good in a rooster outfit. He looks like a falconer with the wrong kinda bird. I remember a day when you were afraid of chickens. Who's calling the chicken black now? (mixed metaphor). When you're ready to come visit NJ please let me know. We will go out for a beer or dinner or whatever. ;-)

Ya know, my life has been a bit challenging lately. It's so very nice to call you all friends. Thanks.


----------



## camel934

Energyvet, being far away doesn't mean we aren't neighbors...lol. You are always welcome here! ;-)


----------



## Energyvet

Thanks camel. Don't know what I would have done without my "chicken friends" this last month. Prolly would be swinging by my neck about now. Lol

Life can be pretty scary sometimes. It's always better when you have some friends.


----------



## camel934

I never believe "swinging by the neck" is an option! I believe you were heating though (I hope!)


----------



## Energyvet

I'm a thinking you meant Healing. And that I have been. It's my birthday today! I'm too old to tell you how old. Lol. This is the first year I don't have to feel bad about it because the person I'm living with hated me. He left. So today is full of possibilities. Wonder what kind of a day it will turn out to be? So much has happened over this last year.... So so much.


----------



## camel934

First of all, Happy Birthday! 
Second, if he hated you, it was good he left! You should feel freed and happy!

I was partially paralyzed by bad back surgery in Dec 2008. I left my wife 1 1/2 years ago to allow her to find someone better so she wouldn't have to spend her life looking after me. There was also some major differences that helped make my decision. I still love her, but I'm not "in love" with her. I understand how life changes so often


----------



## Energyvet

It's tough to spend so much time on earth. Bad things are bound to happen. And I guess it's just a test of our character to get through it someone. Over this past year, the bottom just fell out of my life. I was headed toward a brick wall ...and I guess I just hit it. Bam! Altered reality. 

Yes, I am very happy my marriage is over. Relieved that I don't have to pretend to keep trying to make it work. I'm trying to put down roots in concrete and it's just tough. 

Have you tried Yoga for your back? I can't believe how much I've improved in 11 months! This is the closest to my HS body as I've been in years. Baron Baptiste is amazing. Yoga is a basic care system for your body. It's not religious or anything. 

So wasn't the single again thing kinda an adjustment? I'm watching a lot of my friends go through this process but I'm finding their truth isn't mine, us know?

That's why I'm doing chickens. I need to look forward yo something. Chickens make me smile. Chicken people, so far have been good friends.


----------



## camel934

Being single again is much different than when I was young. I can definitely attest to that!


----------



## BootedBantam

There is a general chit chat section ya know...just kidding Happy Birthday EnergyVet. My wish for you is many happy days to come! (with chickens of course)

Grateful to have new chicken friends, too. 

Yes, we are both getting better holding the chickens. Outlaw is fast and hard to catch, but the new girls are so much more nicer than him. Funny thing is, I am not from Idaho, I am a city girl. My east coast friends and family are getting a kick out of me and my chickens. And without Man, this wouldn't have been possible. He cleans the chicken poop. So, ya I just might keep him. lol And once you get your chickens, you won't care about your man, you will be in chicken love!!


----------



## Energyvet

And there's private messages too. Sometimes, things just need to get said, I guess.


----------



## BootedBantam

I see you, nice pic


----------

